# Anyone know SMS 2003?



## censor (Oct 18, 2004)

Have setup an sms2003 sp1 and sql sp2 on another win2k3 server. and i get connection failed then i try to start the site.Adminui.log view

[F00][Thu 01/13/2005 09:17:15]:Wbem call failed: T_WbemSyncEnumToContainer_Core, return code: -2147217392 
[1208][Thu 01/13/2005 09:17:38]:Setting connection to NameSpace: \\TINOMEN\root\sms\site_RRE 
[1208][Thu 01/13/2005 09:17:38]:Error: Possible UI connection error code is -2147023174 
[1208][Thu 01/13/2005 09:17:38]:Failed to set the connection. error code: -2147023174 
[139C][Thu 01/13/2005 09:18:46]:Setting connection to NameSpace: \\TINOMEN\root\sms\site_RRE 
[139C][Thu 01/13/2005 09:18:46]:Error: Possible UI connection error code is -2147023174 
[139C][Thu 01/13/2005 09:18:46]:Failed to set the connection. error code: -2147023174 
[1604][Thu 01/13/2005 09:20:39]:Setting connection to NameSpace: \\TINOMEN\root\sms\site_RRE 
[1604][Thu 01/13/2005 09:20:39]:Error: Possible UI connection error code is -2147023174 
[1604][Thu 01/13/2005 09:20:39]:Failed to set the connection. error code: -2147023174 
[155C][Thu 01/13/2005 09:49:00]:Setting connection to NameSpace: \\TINOMEN\root\sms\site_RRE 
[155C][Thu 01/13/2005 09:49:01]:Error: Possible UI connection error code is -2147023174 
[155C][Thu 01/13/2005 09:49:01]:Failed to set the connection. error code: -2147023174 
[14AC][Thu 01/13/2005 09:49:07]:Setting connection to NameSpace: \\TINOMEN\root\sms\site_RRE 
[14AC][Thu 01/13/2005 09:49:07]:Error: Possible UI connection error code is -2147023174 
[14AC][Thu 01/13/2005 09:49:07]:Failed to set the connection. error code: -2147023174

Plz help need this smsserver up now !


----------

